# Maine 'Most Wanted' Suspect Caught



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Woman Chases Man Down After Alleged Purse Theft _

*REDLANDS, Calif. -- *A man profiled on "America's Most Wanted" was arrested after a woman whose purse he's accused of stealing helped chase him down and detain him, authorities said.

Redlands police on Monday arrested Jesse Anthony Caron, 28, of Lewiston, Maine for investigation of theft. He was featured Feb. 4 on "America's Most Wanted" and has warrants in several eastern states for burglary, assault, auto theft and weapons charges, said Carl Baker, a Redlands police spokesman.

Monday's incident began around 7:15 a.m. when a man grabbed Katherine Bolter's designer purse containing a $1,000 debit card outside an Office Depot store. The 51-year-old grandmother said she kicked off her shoes and chased after the thief.

Two carpenters working on an Interstate 10 widening project saw Bolter chasing the man, joined the pursuit and helped surround him, she said.

One of the carpenters tackled him when he tried to flee, and Bolter held on to his belt until police arrived a few minutes later, she said.

"The officers were telling me, 'You can let go of him, ma'am. You can let go of him now,"' Bolter said.

It was unclear if Caron would first face charges locally or be extradited to face charges in Maine, Rhode Island, Connecticut and Massachusetts, Baker said.

According to the "America's Most Wanted" Web site, Caron initially was arrested in February but posted bail and is accused of committing more crimes while free.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I think this is the same guy MSP was chasing all over the Rhode Island border in Seekonk a couple of weeks ago. He sure gets around.


----------



## FIVE-OH (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone else find it funny that these 'dirtbags' (John Walsh reference) get caught doing something as pathetic as purse snatching when he has warrants out for multiple felonies. Im not downplaying the possible severity of a snatching gone wrong, but its like the 3-striker in CA whose third strike was stealing a bike...Such a Badass


----------

